
FDA Consumer Update: Black Licorice (2017) - bookofjoe
https://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm277152.htm
======
bookofjoe
1968 New England Journal of Medicine case report:
[https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM196806202782505](https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM196806202782505)

